# Control de graves y agudos



## swift8a1 (Oct 20, 2006)

Que tal amigos: tengo un pequeño problema con este circuito:

http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/esquema45.html

efectivamente controla graves y agudos. pero cuando emite el sonido hay una distorsion como si pasara DC por algun lado. el circuito que estoy usando a diferencia de los que dice el plano es el TL084. he pensado que sea un problema de filtros. 

Gracias por su ayuda.




> Apollo:
> -- Título Editado --


----------



## pepepuerto (Oct 20, 2006)

Hola ,no se como sera el ruido DC ,debes poner las conexiones lo mas cortas posibles, y comprueba si el ruido lo produce este circuito, esten bien filtrados los 12 voltios ,suerte un saludo


----------



## juanjaem (Oct 21, 2006)

Ese previo de control de tonos lo intente yo hace mucho y no me dio buenos resultados, y buscando encontre uno muy sencillo y muy bueno, y ademas sirve de preamplificador tambien. Se monta con el siguiente circuito integrado *TDA1524* y se alimenta de *12 voltios *y no supera el consume de 0'1A. Regula *BALANCE, GRAVES, AGUDOS, VOLUMEN *

Algunas paginas que te pueden ayudar a montarlo:

http://ar.geocities.com/hugerar/amplificador.htm

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/T/D/A/1/TDA1524.shtml

Espero que te sirva de ayuda


----------



## swift8a1 (Oct 22, 2006)

Muchas gracias. esta muy bueno. Acerca de ese circuito: ese amplificador es solo para una salida (un parlante) o puedo acoplar los cuatro.

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## saiph15 (Mar 9, 2007)

juanjaem: ese control del tonos que pones vos, va antes o despues de la potencia (o sea, entre la fuente de la señal y la potencia) o va despues??? es una duda que me mata... recien me estoy iniciando en esto y no se mucho (creo que se nota, jeje)

bueno, disculpen las molestias y gracias


----------



## Dano (Mar 9, 2007)

Va antes de la amplificación. Como todo ecualizador.

Saludos


----------



## saiph15 (Mar 9, 2007)

Ok Dano, gracias


----------



## Dano (Mar 9, 2007)

Además el compañero juanjaem dijo que servia como pre-amplificador así que después de la amplificación no se podría colocar porque sino volaría.

Saludos


----------



## Dano (Mar 9, 2007)

El tema fue movido porque el titulo esta en mayúscula.

Saludos


----------



## leop4 (Jul 20, 2007)

hola chicos yo estoy buscando uno pero no de 30 w solamente un simple control de graves y agudos que se alimente como mucho con una bateria de 9v  no podrian pasarme uno sencillito que pueda hacer yo, gracias es para un amplificador de10 w 

haaaaaa y diganme si hicieron este plis asi lo hago aver si anda:http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/esquema148.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 21, 2007)

Al circuito del mensaje anterior le faltan conexiones (No anda).


----------



## leop4 (Jul 21, 2007)

como que no anda que circuito lo que yo porfavor pido es que me pasan uno facil de hacer
gracias si pueden aportar algo:::::


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 21, 2007)

Colocaste en tu circuito original un capacitor a la salida (Pata 7) ? 

http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/esquema45.html


----------



## leop4 (Jul 21, 2007)

que si lo pongo me anda vien decime que capacitor asi lo modifico 
haaaaaaa  no hay que modificar nada mas en el circuito o sino es mucha molestia me lo haces o lo editas grak:...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 21, 2007)

Si te anda bien NO SE pero si no aislas la salida a la corriente continua ! Tenes un problema !
Pone un cap electrolitico de 4,7 uF 16 V con el positivo a la pata 7


----------



## zopilote (Jul 22, 2007)

Un preamplificador con control de tonos , que fue probado por mi, del cual sale un buen sonido, especialmente entrada de CD (ojo que se usa fuente simétrica).


----------



## leop4 (Jul 22, 2007)

vos decis que si yo pong un capacitor de 4.7 uf 16v a la salidade la pata 7
me va a andar bien     ::     y aparte la foto no esta terminada espero que eso funcione con 9v no? sino me la mandas por email listo


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 22, 2007)

Repito: NO SE si te va a andar, por lo que cuentas tienes unproblema de CC, tal vez sea la falta del capacitor, tambien habria que ver si el circuito no tiene errores de armado.


----------



## juanjaem (Jul 22, 2007)

Yo hice uno de ese estilo y no me funcionó;  solo se oian ruidos. La parte de ecualizacion  era la misma, pero llevava otro preamplificador.

Prueba a hacerlo, porque ese mismo viene en muchas otras paginas y de todas maneras no es dificil montarlo.En la pagina no pone ke no esta probado asique prueba. saludos


----------



## leop4 (Jul 23, 2007)

y el de pablin va o nadie lo hiso me dijeron que tiene mas impedancia
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/tone-ga/index.htm
este bueno cualquier cosa diganme...


----------



## leop4 (Jul 24, 2007)

bueno cambiando de tema, alguien podria decirme si alguno hiso este?:http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/txam1/index.htm
otra pregunta el mismo parlante es el mic para hablar..


----------



## jona (Jul 24, 2007)

hola leop4
no he hecho ese proyecto,pero por lo que veo algunos componentes es a valvulas si no me equivoco,te comento que en los planos de pablin no confio,muchos de ellos dicen funcionar y sin embargo no funcionan para nada,siempre se olvidan de colocar algo.
lamentablemente deberias de probar,como he hecho yo y muchos compañeros mas,a ver si funciona o no,es la unica manera de saberlo.
saludos.


----------



## leop4 (Jul 25, 2007)

no me habia equivocado era este, si claro ya me di cuenta que era con valvulas que son como ramparitas del año del pedo no? bueno decime si este lo hiciste o algiuen lo hiso muchas gracias...


----------



## //pollo// (Jul 29, 2007)

hola! me llamo adrian y soy nuevo en el foro, queria saber si con el TDA1524 se puede hacer un filtro pasa bajos para sub woofer. tambien queria saber si alguien tiene el esquema de un amplificador para un woofer de 40W 4 ohms, el woofer es de 6 pulgadas. en lo posible necesito un amplificador q trabaje con 12v ya q quiero instalar el woofer en el auto.

desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## jona (Jul 29, 2007)

leop4
las valvulas son como lamparitas,venian hace como 40 años atras,mas o menos.
el circuito no lo hice,como te habia dicho antes,tenes que provar vos mismo los circuitos que tenes dudas o ganas de hacer,por que ya ves que nadien los armo, a veces andan a veces no,se que es mejor preguntar antes haber quien tuvo resultados si buenos o malos,pero es mejor que nos cuentes vos si andan.
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 29, 2007)

Si, con el TDA1524 se puede hacer un filtro pasabajo para tu subwoofer, pero existen mejores opciones, por ejemplo:
http://www.chrudim2000.cz/tuning/interier/in_zesilovac.html


----------



## //pollo// (Jul 29, 2007)

ah ok, lo q pasa es q ya tengo el TDA1524 pero nose cono hacer el filtro con este integrado, vos me podrias decir como hacerlo?otra cosita, tengo el sub woofer pero no tengo potencia, el sub es de 40w 4ohms de 6 pulgadas y queria hacerle la potencia yo, pero nose de cuantos watt tiene q ser para este sub, me podrias dar una mano con esto?tenes algun esquema de alguna potencia para este sub?? lo voy a instalar en el auto por lo que tiene q trabajar con 12v.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 30, 2007)

En la pagina que te pase tienes: filtro crossover + potencia para auto + diseño impreso. guardate el TDA 1524 para otro proyecto.


----------



## pablo1 (Ago 5, 2007)

hola , es posible q el problema venga de los condensadores por puede haber un mal filtraje, y como sabes q el TL082 y los otros q hay aparecen son amplificador operacionales y son un pocos delicados , te aconsejo q lo montes en un protoboard y lo pruebes con un osciloscopio, y vas verificndo su funcionamiento. es lo q te puedo decir.


----------



## Negro... (Ago 29, 2007)

hola, estoy buscando un pre amplificador para conectarle dos filtros paso altos y uno pasa bajos con este que presentan en el primer post seria posible?
Si lo es una alludita de como seria...

Desde ya gracias. ;D


----------



## CLaP (Sep 3, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Si, con el TDA1524 se puede hacer un filtro pasabajo para tu subwoofer, pero existen mejores opciones, por ejemplo:
> http://www.chrudim2000.cz/tuning/interier/in_zesilovac.html



me interesa este, pero, como entendes esa pagina toda en ese idioma raro, (si fuese ingles, seria pasable)?? 

esta muy interesante x las imagenes q trae pero m es imposible entender que dice, si ya se, gente q sabe solo con ver el diagrama, lo tiene solucionado, pero gente como yo q recien comienza con las imagenes no basta.. :S

q mal m siento..

cuales son los componentes q habria q comprar para poder armarla??? 

estos son x casualidad? 
http://www.chrudim2000.cz/tuning/interier/sub_zesilovac/rozpiska_soucastek.gif

disculpen tanta ignorancia junta


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 3, 2007)

! ! ! Como, tu entiendes eslovaco ¡ ¡ ¡

En realidad no hace falta entender mucho, en los diagramas estan los valores y tipos de componentes.

El circuito es muy sencillo, al tener el diseño del impreso se te simplica muy muchisimo, es un circuito pasa bajos de 4º orden y un amplificador integrado de potencia.

NO arruges y mandate a hacerlo ¡ ¡ Por lo que he visto esta bien diseñado, los componentes son comunes y economicos, lo mas caro es el integrado de potencia < 20 $ o 6 U$ y el transformador de alimentacion

Edit:
¿ Sabes que el circuito es para exitar un sub woofer ?


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 3, 2007)

Hola muchachos.!!
Para SWiFt8a1 estuve analizando el circuito y creo que tiene algunos errores que no van a dejar que funciona nunca.
Para analizar y que pruebes: Donde dice alimentaci{on simple 12 vcc est{a MAL. porque en el plano esquemático indica +VCC (tension positiva respecto de masa) y -VEE (tensión negativa respecto de masa) lo que indica muy claramente que la alimentación no es simple sino SIMETRICA y de +/- 12 a 15 VCC según las hojas de datos de los integrados que ahi mensiona.

Otro error es muy común de cometer y es no desacoplar la salida de corriente contínua mediante el empleo de un capacitor electrolítico conectado el + a la pata 7 (o salida dol AO que utilizaste) y el negativo a la entrada del amplificador (NO a MASA).

Por el resto del circuito creo que está bien. Debería funcionar.

Si quieres un control de tonos en 12 vcc muy sencillo el LM1524A creo que es la opción a tomar.
Si quieres algo mas elaborado pero en 24 Vcc puedo pasarte el plano y esquematico.

Saludos y espero te sirva de algo.


----------



## crazysound (Mar 20, 2008)

swift8a1 dijo:
			
		

> Que tal amigos: tengo un pequeño problema con este circuito:
> 
> http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/esquema45.html
> 
> ...



Hola, tengo basta experiencia en el tema y a simple vista se ve que en el 2° operacional no han conectado la pata 5 que va a masa.


----------

